# Retic Hex freshly planted



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are some before and after pics of hex that is about 30 or so gallons. Once the mcrofauna has had a chance to establish itself and I do one more round of plant cuttings, it will house a trio of retics.

Before 




































After


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, love the center stump, any pics of the frogs?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks cool already. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here you go Julio, a shot of the male transporting...

Flesh, it is three pieces of Malaysian that I siliconed together to try and make look like one stump.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great shot, nice lovely spotted pattern one too, congrats!!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Well you succeeded. I thought it was a solid piece that had been carved out over time by bugs or something. Just fantastic.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it! The wood looks really good - the retics will love it. 
I'd add a layer of smaller leaves on top of the larger leaves too - my retics spend ages hunting springs under the leaf litter.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Wood looks great I thought it was one solid piece too.....Gonna be a great looking viv.....


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice..it's gonna look sweet after a second round of planting and once it fills in a bit. great transport shot, beautiful patterns.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your responses!



Mworks said:


> Love it! The wood looks really good - the retics will love it.
> I'd add a layer of smaller leaves on top of the larger leaves too - my retics spend ages hunting springs under the leaf litter.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Marcus, I agree more smaller oak leaves will be added over the almond. My trio spends a majority of the time in the leaf litter searching for critters as well. 

Chris


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm with everyone else---that wood is amazing looking!! Having no background really looks refreshingly nice here. Excellent job, I love hex tanks  And spectacular camera shot! You will have some very loved dart frogs there!!! 



Alex


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I hate the way you're always able to fashion your wood to look amazing, Chris.

You're moving your retics!? What's wrong with the old retic tank? I love(d) that tank (of course... I love this tank as well).


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

yours said:


> I'm with everyone else---that wood is amazing looking!! Having no background really looks refreshingly nice here. Excellent job, I love hex tanks  And spectacular camera shot! You will have some very loved dart frogs there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex, this was my first go at not using a background and I am pleased with how it came out. I love hexagon tanks as well, just wish I had room for more!



SmackoftheGods said:


> I hate the way you're always able to fashion your wood to look amazing, Chris.
> 
> You're moving your retics!? What's wrong with the old retic tank? I love(d) that tank (of course... I love this tank as well).


Ya Jake, I decided to move the retics to my office and re-do their old tank. Most of my tanks do not use water features and thier old tank has one that takes up a bunch of space.. Plan is to tear it appart steralize and start over..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

hex tanks are my favorite. Nicely done


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

frogparty said:


> hex tanks are my favorite. Nicely done


Thank you!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The setup looks great.. and good looking frog too


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

So I think I am done with plants for now.. I added some xmas tree moss, some crypts, and a few more jewel orchids. I also added the smaller of my two females, who I seperated from the group about a month ago because she was losing a bit of weight. I have a huge female who had begun to bully the smaller one a bit. I figured I would give the smaller female a chance to acclimate to the new viv first before I added the other two.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

The retics look great in there.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Any update on this tank? How are the retics doing? Have you moved the other two into the hex?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

afterdark said:


> Any update on this tank? How are the retics doing? Have you moved the other two into the hex?


Hey Mike, All three Retics are doing great in their new home. I have pulled 6 tads and left the one that was transported to the pond up front. They transport in pairs and so I decided to pull one of the twins to be raised by me and left the other to be raised in tank. We will see who does a better job (my bet is on the parents) and if there is a difference in morph time/size. The plants have all rooted up and I changed the pc 10k bulb today so im hoping it will hep with coloring up all the brom pups I added. Here are a few updated shots as well as a blurry one of the tad in the pond.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Very nice! I have a hex tank thats about that size. Makes me want to set it up with a centerpiece... Good work man.

-Chris


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for much for the update!

Are they laying in the canisters or in the leaf litter?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

nice frogs and tank. one male, two females? or the other way around?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

afterdark said:


> Thanks for much for the update!
> 
> Are they laying in the canisters or in the leaf litter?


They lay primarily in horizontal film cannisters for me. Right now they have a clutch that is being ignored, the Tads hatched yesterday so if they haven't been moved by the time I get off work I am going to pull them and raise them seperate. I have pulled 4 Tads and there is at least one in the viv (along with the two that just hatched) all since I put the group in the hex, so it seems they like their new place! 



davy said:


> nice frogs and tank. one male, two females? or the other way around?


Thanks Davy, one male and two females.


----------

